# SCH-I405 Mount and Unmount Problem Searched and read a lot.



## cagle06 (Jun 11, 2013)

I had one fix where I went into a file and changed the Default File Allocation Size to 4096 on the phone system. Thought this worked ,but it did not work. I have also attempted using ADBsdcardfix,zip. When I attempt this I get errors including one directory already exists and other error that files are read only.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you tried reformatting the card in the phone?


----------

